# anacostia casting Jan 17-18



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Charlie,Earl,Dwight and anyone else wanting to cast this weekend. Anacostia pk Sat. or Sun. 11 am ?
bob


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Bob! It's going to be 30 on Sat. Sunday is going to be a bit warmer. Where do we draw the line? I'm ready to cast that's for sure, all this talk on the boards really winds me up.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

wish i can make it , but i have to work the next 2 weekends. i will see you guys then .
maybe you can get ralph to get out there,
no pelicans from #ell.


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Sunday Around 11am is best for me. I will be wearing my snow suite   
GOD BLESS!
Earl-DC


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Man you guy's are hard core!  

It's 40 here and I'm freeeeezing!!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Jighead",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

WEll....it's 18 degrees this morning. What's the forcast for this afternoon? I see that the paper is calling for 34 tomorrow, but it also says 15-25 winds WEST, which is right up the river. We need a miracle!


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

*THANK'S LONGCASTER*  

Poser Luppi those numbers are giving me flashback of Minnesota!! brrrrr


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Jighead? Don't you get into huts with heaters and ice fish?


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Poser Luppi

If it gets any colder down here we might have to!!  Only got to ice fish once or twice when I lived in Minn. Less heater or hut.  

Stay warm!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sunday it is.Lets try 11 am.You won't freeze.Wear your little snow suits.You know the ones with the little booties on them.
bob


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll try my very best to make it to guys ,but dam its cold


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Bob, How about a picture of you guys in your litttle snowsuits; and don't forget the booties. Let it snow!!!!! And have fun!!!!! pelican man


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey guys.Field is covered with snow and ice.
Lets try tomorrow 11 am[Mon] Holiday
bob


----------

